
The Science of Trap - kusha
https://medium.com/@CodedByCam/the-science-of-trap-915b3ef77bab
======
tmnvix
An interesting read.

I only became familiar with the term 'trap' recently - though I was already
familar with the idea. I think that most people are. One of the best
commentators on it that I have come across is David Simon - creator of The
Wire. If you get a chance to read any of his articles or interviews on US
society and the economy I highly recommend that you do. It's worthwhile if
only to be reminded that the economy isn't just about government,
corporations, and finance.

